# Best way to teach a tune?



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Handsome Rob loves to talk and answer me when I whistle and chirp at him. I was wondering what your guys' thoughts were on teaching him a particular tune? 

Is he more likely to pick it up from me whistling it to him, or from it playing while I'm out for the day?


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

tiels tend to become bored if a tune, word or any sound is repeated over and over on a recording. they are more likely to pick it up from you as you wont whistle the same thing over and over. you might add a bit of variety to the tune. just keep repeating it yourself. he'll pick it up


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

A simple recording of simple words or whistles
Mine - wolf whistle, attention whistle, pretty bird, cookie, lucky, lucky duck, baby by justin bieber 
I make out like im just talking to them and they can do wolf whistle and attention whistle and cookie i think is trying to sing baby


----------



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

Friday I had been just whistling random things and the next morning he used one of my whistles and some random things while he was singing lol. So I think the best way would be to whistle to your cockatiel.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

We taught Freddie the Andy Griffith theme a phrase at a time. We'd whistle part of it over and over until he started copying it, then we'd whistle the next part for a few days, then we'd do the first and second part together, and he put it all together. He can whistle almost the whole song now.


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Birds learn words and tunes faster when their emotions are heightened (I've read). This is why so many birds learn 'hello'; because their emotions are heightened when a person enters the room and that's the word people say to birds when they see them.

I use the first 5 minutes when I get home to make a huge fuss of Tito and whistle tunes to him. Seems to be working; he does the wolf-whistle, The Simpsons theme, and Pop Goes The Weasel.

HOW ODD IS THIS.....


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Woops! Hit enter before I finished!

What I meant to say was HOW ODD IS THIS.....

About six weeks ago I started whistling "Pop Goes the Weasel" to Tito. He'd stare at me while I did it, but didn't attempt it. Three weeks ago I moved appartments and after moving I fell out of the habit of teaching him that. I didn't whistle it to him for three weeks. Then two nights ago when I got home he did it perfectly.... over and OVER for about 45 minutes. How strage?

The only way I can explain it is this; when I have a day off or sleep in and Tito seems to forget that I am home out of sight, I hear him having private practice time, whistling hins learnt tunes and making new sounds and striging it together. I think Tito must have known how to whistle Pop Goes The Weasel weeks ago but never did it when I was around until the other night. Ha!


----------

